# Cold and Flu Season Has Begun!



## PA Baker (Oct 30, 2007)

Over the weekend, my house was hit with nasty, nasty colds--high temps, chest congestion, the whole shebang!  It seems like everyone around this area's sick.  Has it hit where you are yet?

Here's hoping you all stay healthier than we are at the moment!  Rest, enjoy your good cooking and remember flu and pneumonia shots!  Hopefully we'll all be recovered that I'll be able to be back around here more soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry you guys have been under the weather.

I was at the doctor's office today and got a flu shot while I was there.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 30, 2007)

A bad cold has been going around the office.  So far, I've been ok.  Hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep it has hit this area too. Everyone in my house was sick last week (or was it two weeks ago). 

We are seeing a lot of strep around here too.

For the first time ever I will be getting the flu shot this year. I have always been against getting it as it always seems that the people who get the shot get the flu and those that don't get the shot stay healthy, but with two small children at home and working in a small office and the Doc's recommending it (and taking it themselves) i figured it is the right thing to do.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got a pretty bad cold and so does my boss and one of the shop boys... haven't seen the flu around here YET though.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 30, 2007)

pdswife said:


> I've got a pretty bad cold and so does my boss and one of the shop boys... haven't seen the flu around here YET though.


 

PA, I hope you and your family feel better soon!!!
Rest and take care of YOU!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 30, 2007)

There's been a very persistent cold/upper respiratory virus floating around Texas. It went through my house, too, which was very annoying since we almost never get sick. Thankfully, no one was extremely ill but it seems to last a long time with a lingering cough and also seems to be very contagious.

I was so glad that my youngest is 5. Colds make babies and toddlers miserable! I'll bet Sophie felt really awful, Baker. And your tiny one must have been very cranky, GB. I remember being so thankful when the kids got old enough to blow their noses so they could breathe and feel better.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 30, 2007)

my wife and Daughter have had 2 Colds in this month alone! 
and my Lab partner has the Flu (so she says), I think it`s just a nasty cold else she wouldn`t be in lessons.

fortunately, I`ve managed to dodge the bullet twice (I usually do) so at least One of us is well enough to go to the shops.

I think Germs and Bugs Fear me


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got my flu shot today at work. I always get it ASAP every year due to a compromised immune system. I haven't seen it around my area yet, but I want my immunity to be fully kicked in before it arrives, if possible.

I've never had the flu, and it seems to me that since I've been getting the shot (at least 10 years in a row), I haven't had a cold, either - maybe 1 or 2 in 10 years.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 30, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> my wife and Daughter have had 2 Colds in this month alone!
> and my Lab partner has the Flu (so she says), I think it`s just a nasty cold else she wouldn`t be in lessons.
> 
> fortunately, I`ve managed to dodge the bullet twice (I usually do) so at least One of us is well enough to go to the shops.
> ...


I think they fear me, too. (Although my daughter says it's that my body is an inhospitable environment for germs because I'm so mean.) I get sick so rarely that when I told my mom I was mad because I caught this cold thing, she called me twice a day because she was convinced something was terribly, terribly wrong. She said she couldn't remember when the last time was I had been sick - definitely years though. (And I've never had a flu shot - go figure!)


----------



## Flourgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

It has certainly hit here in CT. Two days ago, my husband started saying he "feels funny", now its a full blown cold. I also know at least 3 friends who have similar colds. 

Thank goodness we'll be getting our flu shots next week. It feel like summer just ended yesterday and now we're all talking about the flu. Emotionally, I'm not ready for winter!


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2007)

We got hit with colds. I'm just getting over mine. Don got it night before last.
Hopefully Billy can dodge the bullet.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2007)

James had a really bad cold a little over a week ago. We both had routine check-ups at the doctor Friday and we asked about getting flu shots. It turned out we were both running low-grade fevers, so we couldn't get a shot. The good news is that the doctor said we are both doing so well that we don't need to go back for 6 months. My blood glucose levels have been really good the last few times, which I am really glad for. 

I don't feel well today--upset stomach, but hopefully it isn't something that will last. I rarely get an upset stomach.

I hope everyone else is healthy and, as my dad always says, fit as a fiddle!

Barbara


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 30, 2007)

GB said:


> Yep it has hit this area too. Everyone in my house was sick last week (or was it two weeks ago).
> 
> We are seeing a lot of strep around here too.
> 
> For the first time ever I will be getting the flu shot this year. I have always been against getting it as it always seems that the people who get the shot get the flu and those that don't get the shot stay healthy, but with two small children at home and working in a small office and the Doc's recommending it (and taking it themselves) i figured it is the right thing to do.


I used to feel that same way until February of 2005, when I caught the flu, and having been a healthy sort all my life, I guess I didn't know what I had.  It got worse, turned into double pneumonia, then septic shock set in and I had every major organ fail.  Two separate hospitalizations, with the family having to sign the DNR order and two nights where it was touch and go as to whether I'd live through them.  Three months of recuperation at home, and 7 months with a paralyzed vocal chord from all the tubes that went down the ol' windpipe.  I still have some resulting voice damage.  I was just released by the heart Dr. this spring, after over two years of follow up.

I'm first in line for the flu shot these days - I'm high risk now.  To drive the point home even more, when I left my cubicle at the end of the day today, I put my telephone in a cabinet and locked it up, since I'd seen evidence that some stranger has used it after hours.  Every few of days, I wipe the entire desk area down with sanitizing wipes.  I take no chances.  I hate being like that, but I never want to go through anything like this again.

BC


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2007)

Guess Buck and  I  have   hearty "constitutions."  The last time I had the flu was, no joke, in 1969.  Rarely get anything, even a cold.  If I do feel as though I have a cold, I  don't have to put up with it for more than a couple of days.

The last time Buck had the flu was probably around 1978 or so.  He was dog sick and was out for nearly a week.  Still, nothing more than a little runny nose here and there since then.

Nothing's apparent in our region.  It's been quite warm and folks have been keeping windows/doors open, which is good because the germies can't hole up and incubate.  I think we'll see more illness when everyone battens down the hatches for cold weather.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2007)

James tends to catch any respiratory things going around.  I don't catch a lot of things from people.  I did have bronchitis earlier this year.  Now that I'm not working with kids anymore (they were sick all the time) I will probably start catching stuff!  

Here's a question for you all.  What is your normal temperature?  98.6?  Higher or lower?  

My normal temperature is 97.6.  If I get up to 99 I usually feel dragged out and listless.  I felt kind of funny a few minutes ago and checked it, and my temperature was 96.7.  When I am in a lot of pain (usually because of kidney stones) it will go as low as 95.5.

Barbara


----------



## radhuni (Nov 4, 2007)

You may try this remedy to prevent cold and flu:

swallow a clove of garlic (preferebly the variety of garlic, which has only one clove) each morning in empty stomach.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2007)

that should prevent any face to face conversations as well, radhuni. 

thankfully, my little buddy made it through haloween before getting sick. half of his class was out last week with a wicked sinus infection. but he finally succumbed, then dw cought a little cold.

i'm amazed at how much mucus can come out of a tiny little person.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2013)

Boston is in a Declared State of Emergency. We have over 700 *reported* cases. And more hospitals have set up triage tents outside the hospital. I have a appointments next Tuesday and Wednesday at the hospital. I have to admit. I am nervous about going there. I feel like I am gong into the lions den. I have never had the flu and never had a flu shot. I will definitely will be wearing a mask. The last time I remember this city having such an emergency was in 1965 during the measles epidemic. The deaths were being reported everyday in the newspapers. 

Part of the problem, like NYC, is that our subway and ground level transportation system goes out past 35 miles. Our commuter rail system goes up to Portland, ME and down to RI. Then I90 brings in commuters from VT. I93 brings them in from the countryside of NH all the way from the borders of Canada. So each day we have more than 1M folks pouring into the city via our transportation system. Scary stuff.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 12, 2013)

Had it, hated it. =/ Took nearly 2 weeks for it to go completely away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2013)

7% of the deaths in the US since the start of the year...Yes, only 12 days, have been because of the flu.  The facility is still in quarantine, but we have no new cases.  Thank goodness families are starting to take it seriously.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2013)

Addie said:


> Boston is in a Declared State of Emergency. We have over 700 *reported* cases. And more hospitals have set up triage tents outside the hospital. I have a appointments next Tuesday and Wednesday at the hospital. I have to admit. I am nervous about going there. I feel like I am gong into the lions den.* I have never had the flu and never had a flu shot.* I will definitely will be wearing a mask. The last time I remember this city having such an emergency was in 1965 during the measles epidemic. The deaths were being reported everyday in the newspapers.
> 
> Part of the problem, like NYC, is that our subway and ground level transportation system goes out past 35 miles. Our commuter rail system goes up to Portland, ME and down to RI. Then I90 brings in commuters from VT. I93 brings them in from the countryside of NH all the way from the borders of Canada. So each day we have more than 1M folks pouring into the city via our transportation system. Scary stuff.



*Addie, you literally don't know what you're missing. *I have had the flu and I will take *all *precautions from ever getting it again, including flu shots every single year without fail since my last bout with flu. It makes anyone who has had a bad case of the flu, a true believer. Anyone who says they got the flu from the shot is just plain wrong and misinformed.
*Please *get your flu shot Addie, and pray it doesn't get you before it has the two weeks needed to help protect you.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 12, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> *Addie, you literally don't know what you're missing. *I have had the flu and I will take *all *precautions from ever getting it again, including flu shots every single year without fail since my last bout with flu. It makes anyone who has had a bad case of the flu, a true believer. Anyone who says they got the flu from the shot is just plain wrong and misinformed.
> *Please *get your flu shot Addie, and pray it doesn't get you before it has the two weeks needed to help protect you.



 addie, what sort of hospital appointments do you have next week?  if i were you, addie, i would seriously consider postponing any hospital visits that are not absolutely necessary or time sensitive, for the near future.

you know me well enough, addie, to know that my ideas sometimes tend to swing a bit to the extreme side.  but not always.

i did seriously deliberate before even voicing a post on this delicate matter.  what i decided was to err on the side of caution--qualify my remarks, but not withhold them. (and pf can always chime in to set things aright if need be)

addie, as you already know, it's a very critical time at your bmc hospital, with an overload of patients who are seriously ill.  not a place to be if you can possibly avoid it--with or without a mask....


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2013)

vitauta said:


> addie, what sort of hospital appointments do you have next week? if i were you, addie, i would seriously consider postponing any hospital visits that are not absolutely necessary or time sensitive, for the near future.
> 
> you know me well enough, addie, to know that my ideas sometimes tend to swing a bit to the extreme side. but not always.
> 
> ...


 
I do appreciate your advice. I have never had the flu or the flu shot. As a result I am the one who takes care of those who do get it. I don't get the shot because since I have never had it, I can't see injecting something into my body that I appear to have an immunity to. 

One year my sister, her husband and four kids all had the flu at the same time. I packed up my kids and went to take care of her and her family. So of course my kids also came down with the flu. Each night after work if my husband wanted supper he had to come to my sisters house. He got the flu. So I had ten people with the flu. I never did get it. Over the years I have been the one to take care of those who get the flu. Whether they are related or not. 

My doctor felt that I should have the shot. But when I explained my reason for not having it, he agreed with me. He also feels that I probably have a built in immunity to the flu. When I was growing up I was exposed to all the childhood diseases. Whooping Cough, measles, polio, chicken pox, etc. They are all diseases that are viruses. All of my children had measles, and chicken pox at the same time. I never caught any of them. When it comes to viruses, I just don't get sick even though I have been exposed over and over to them. I am auto immune. You would think I would catch everything. I don't even get a cold. I guess I have my own angel looking out for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2013)

I do agree with Vit about changing your appointment for when the hospital is not so busy with an epidemic sized influx of patients.  No sense exposing yourself if you don't have to.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do agree with Vit about changing your appointment for when the hospital is not so busy with an epidemic sized influx of patients. No sense exposing yourself if you don't have to.


 
I have a blockage in the right side of my neck. It has been six months since I have seen this doctor. I am scheduled for an echogram on my neck. They do it every six months. My vascular doctor is keeping a close eye on it. So this appointment is important. About three days ago I got a cramp in my neck on the right side. Don't know what caused it, but it lasted for about ten minutes. I need to have it checked. Had the cramp lasted any longer I would have headed for the ER stat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup, sounds like a can't miss appointment!  Get several masks so you can change them, they start to get damp from you breathing and bugs like moisture.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, sounds like a can't miss appointment! Get several masks so you can change them, they start to get damp from you breathing and bugs like moisture.


 
Winthrop gave me several masks yesterday. And the hospital has them right at the door as you enter. They also have the gel hand cleaner everywhere you look. I will grab a few there also. I never even thought about the dampness. I will wear a mask in the car coach. The driver has been exposed to other patients he has been transferring to their appointments. Any one of them could be at the start of the flu. I will be taking every precaution possible. Even waiting for an empty elevator.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would also carry a hand sanitizer and do my hands after every surface and do not touch your face until you can wash your hands with soap and water.  You'd be surprised how many times you touch your face in a day.


----------



## Addie (Jan 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would also carry a hand sanitizer and do my hands after every surface and do not touch your face until you can wash your hands with soap and water. You'd be surprised how many times you touch your face in a day.


 
Thanks PF. The hospital doors are all automatic. And I do have a small bottle of the hand sanitizer. Will bring it with me. I do have a habit of leaning my face on my hand.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm phoning for my flu shot appointment on Monday. I have never had one before, but I really don't want to get the flu again.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 13, 2013)

I swear on my flu shot.  I've never had the flu when I get the shot early.  This year, however, I was delayed until Christmas, and I came down with the flu less than a week after getting it.  I'm still struggling to get over it and am now on antibiotics as the flu turned into a respiratory infection.  I usually get my shot in October...which is a bit early.  But if it allows me to avoid flu, the shot is a deal.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry you're family is ill. We drink a Silver Mineral Supplement so we hardly ever get colds and if we do it lasts a day or 2 at most.

If you can't get that you can try Immuniforce or Echinacea drops. They all work well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2013)

It's Not Too Late to Get a Flu Shot


----------

